# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  لمن يرغب في تعلم المضاربة في البورصة الأمريكية والأوبشن كتاب مفيد باللغة العربية  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ontime trader

الكتاب من اعداد الأستاذ محمود صقر  
أضع بين أيديكم كتاب لشرح البورصة الأمريكية والأوبشن
كتاب ( المضاربة بالبورصة الأمريكية والأوبشن ) 
ولكن بالفترة الأخيرة تظهر شبهات بالسوق من حيث الشرعية
فإن كان حلالاً فاللهم لا تحرمنى الأجر وأسألكم الدعاء
وإن كان غير جائز ، فاللهم أنى برئ من كل من يستخدم معلومة بذلك الكتاب لكسب أموالاً بطريقة غير شرعية 
عدد صفحات الكتاب 103
محتويات الكتاب 
الحكم الشرعى للأسهم الأمريكية والأوبشن
البورصات الأمريكية
الأسهم
المفهوم
الإكتتاب
القطاعات
المؤشرات
البيع على المكشوف
كيفية إختيار السهم
أوامر سوق الأسهم
إستراتيجية إتشوصقر
إعلان الأرباح وتأثيره على السهم
التوزيعات وتأثيرها على السهم
التقسيم وتأثيره على السهم
صناع السوق Market Makers
أسهم البنى ستوك Penny Stock
أوقات التداول بالبورصة الأمريكية  
تجارة الأوبشن (عقود الخيارات)
المفهوم
الكول أوبشن
البوت أوبشن
تنفيذ العقد Exercise
السعر المستهدف Strike Price
تاريخ إنتهاء الصلاحية Expiration Date
أوامر سوق الأوبشن
الأحوال المالية للأوبشن
In The Money
At The Money
Out of The Money
مكونات سعر عقد الأوبشن
القيمة الحقيقية Intrinsic Value
Extrinsic Value
مكونات Extrinsic Value
الوقت
التغير فى معدل الفائدة
التوزيعات
الفولاتيلتى Volatility
اليونانيات Greeks
الدلتا Delta
الثيتا Theta
الجاما Gamma
الفيجا Vega
الراهو Rho
الخلاصة 
الكتاب http://www.gulfup.com/?yu9ajF

----------


## Slice

جارى التحميل و قرائته
مشكور أخى

----------


## Ram Selhan

جازاك الله خيرا

----------


## hesham hamad

كنت بدور على حاجة زى كدة 
جارى التحميل شكرااا

----------


## krim

merci bcp

----------


## amasat

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Ali Sadran

شكراً جزاك الله خير

----------


## adminforexawy

شكرااخي الكريم انا كنت اريد ان اتعلم المضاربة بالبورصة الامريكية وان شاء الله الكتاب يغني لذلك 
تحياتي

----------


## emadjabir

ياليت فيه فتوى تجيز ذالك لاكن لازال البحث جاري

----------


## Remi

جزاك الله خير .. فعلا احتاج للكتاب هذا

----------


## أبو ملاك

بارك الله فيك ونفع بما قدمت ..

----------


## قاهر النت

تم التحميل ...
بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## mahmoudmahfouze

كنت بدور عليه من زامن شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع والمفيد

----------


## Hoffman

اريت الكتاب الرابط مايعمل

----------


## ابو معاذ

الرابط لايعمل

----------


## kemoo10

الرابط مش شغال

----------


## sameer dourra

من زماااان أبحث عن هذه المعلومات بالعربي  .. أشكرك جدا وجاري التحميل

----------


## nabrawy

:015:

----------


## mooon

شكرا جزيلا ..كنت اريد كتابا بالاوبشن 
مافتح معي الرابط بحثت بالنت وجبت رابط شغال بعد اذنك استاذي  http://www.my.mec.biz/attachment.php...7&d=1389292176

----------


## mowada

> الكتاب من اعداد الأستاذ محمود صقر  
> أضع بين أيديكم كتاب لشرح البورصة الأمريكية والأوبشن
> كتاب ( المضاربة بالبورصة الأمريكية والأوبشن ) 
> ولكن بالفترة الأخيرة تظهر شبهات بالسوق من حيث الشرعية
> فإن كان حلالاً فاللهم لا تحرمنى الأجر وأسألكم الدعاء
> وإن كان غير جائز ، فاللهم أنى برئ من كل من يستخدم معلومة بذلك الكتاب لكسب أموالاً بطريقة غير شرعية 
> عدد صفحات الكتاب 103
> محتويات الكتاب 
> الحكم الشرعى للأسهم الأمريكية والأوبشن
> ...

 السلام عليكم جزاك الله كل خير 
الكتاب ما تحمل عندي ولا رضي ان ينفتح معاي

----------


## mimou

> شكرا جزيلا ..كنت اريد كتابا بالاوبشن 
> مافتح معي الرابط بحثت بالنت وجبت رابط شغال بعد اذنك استاذي  http://www.my.mec.biz/attachment.php...7&d=1389292176

 الرابط هنا شغال و الشكر موصول للاخ صاحب الرد

----------


## كيلوكيوي

> شكرا جزيلا ..كنت اريد كتابا بالاوبشن 
> مافتح معي الرابط بحثت بالنت وجبت رابط شغال بعد اذنك استاذي  http://www.my.mec.biz/attachment.php...7&d=1389292176

 شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## fahad255

شكر ا جزيلا

----------

